# I got rid of my son's eczema



## kir081315 (Jul 30, 2015)

I was so terrified of how my son looked when he developed eczema. He was a flaky, dry, and bleeding. I felt helpless. I then learned that part of the problem was his baby formula, this was do to the fact that his dad had issues with baby formula when he was a baby! 

So we started using organic. It took a while. I had to use end up using creams and following using some natural remedies.

Ultimately, his skin was not hydrated enough so I had to take extra measures! Now his skins looks great..

So if your baby has eczema...check out some of the natural remedies and check his formula..you maybe surprised.


----------



## DaliaJesse (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice share!! Keep posting such tips and suggestions. Moms should post those tips that worked for their child, this might help others. Thank You!!


----------



## HOMER (Sep 19, 2015)

I think you should not apply any anti-septic cream powder or soap without doctor permission


----------

